# Drucker lässt sich nicht auf win7 installieren



## EddieG (10. März 2010)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem, mein HP deskjet 6540 lässt sich nicht auf meinem Laptop installieren, auf diesem läuft win 7 Professionell 64bit.
Er läd immer einen treiber runter und dann heißt es installation fehlgeschlagen, ich habe auch schon einen xp treiber installiert aber nichts ist 
geht dennoch nicht.
Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. März 2010)

Wenn die Treiber aus dem Windwosupdate nicht funktionieren, schau bei dem Hersteller des Drucker auf der Homepage unter Treiber/Support/Downloads oder so ähnlich solltest du einen passenden Treiber für deinen Drucker finden.
Im Gerätemanager kannst du dann den (alten) Treiber für den Drucker deinstallieren und den neuen, den du heruntergeladen hast installieren.


----------



## EddieG (10. März 2010)

Ja unter normalen umständen schon, es geht aber nicht.


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. März 2010)

EddieG hat gesagt.:


> Ja unter normalen umständen schon, es geht aber nicht.


Könntest du das etwas genauer erläutern?
Was passiert denn genau wenn du den aktuellesten Treiber für den Betriebssystem vom Hersteller heruntergeladen hast und ihn installieren möchtest.
Welche Meldung erscheint genau?
Kannst du evtl einen Screenshot oder so machen?


----------



## EddieG (10. März 2010)

Es gibt auf der HP seite keinen Treiber zum Download für win7 64bit
Hier die Screenshots
http://s2b.directupload.net/file/d/2094/9uesqgzy_png.htm


----------



## Dr Dau (10. März 2010)

Hallo!



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Was passiert denn genau wenn du den aktuellesten Treiber für den Betriebssystem vom Hersteller heruntergeladen hast und ihn installieren möchtest.


Nichts passiert..... weil es für Vista und Win7 keinen Treiber zum downloaden gibt, da dieser bereits in Vista/Win7 integriert ist.

Der Drucker ist angeschlossen und auch eingeschaltet?
Bist Du auch als Administrator angemeldet bzw. hast dessen Rechte?
Wenn Du beides mit "ja" beantworten kannst, würde ich mich an den Support von HP wenden..... denn eigentlich sollte sich der Treiber nach dem anschliessen und einschalten automatisch installieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## EddieG (10. März 2010)

Habe ich eben angerufen der Support ist unter aller sau!
Ich kaufe mir doch jetzt keinen neuen drucker nur weil dieses Unternehmen es nicht gebacken bekommt treiber hochzuladen.
Auch wenn vista/win7 die Treiberintegriert hat, muss man solch einen fall berücksichtigen!
Die Installationsanweisung habe ich wie gesagt befolgt es hat jedoch nicht funktioniert siehe Screenshots, sonst noch vorschläge?


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. März 2010)

Hast du evtl. einen 2. Rechner auch mit windwos 7.
Einfach mal dort probieren ob es wirklich am Treiber liegt.


----------



## EddieG (10. März 2010)

Nein leider nicht, das ist ja das Blöde


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. März 2010)

EddieG hat gesagt.:


> Habe ich eben angerufen der Support ist unter aller sau!



Was haben sie dir denn gesagt?


----------



## EddieG (11. März 2010)

Das ich die installationsanleitung durchgehen soll, Sie supporten keine HP kunden da ich außerhalb der Garantie bin.
Auf deren Internetseite steht aber was anderes ("Support innerhalb/außerhalb der Garantie 080....").
Ich habe es nun mit Virtualbox hinbekommen auf der ich xp laufen lasse, ist meiner Meinung nach aber keine Lösung für die dauer.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. März 2010)

EddieG hat gesagt.:


> Auf deren Internetseite steht aber was anderes ("Support innerhalb/außerhalb der Garantie 080....").


Quelle?



> Technischer Support (nach dem Kauf):
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> - DeskJet Serie(außer DeskJet 1000- 2000- und 9000 Serie)
> - Portable DeskJet z460
> ...


Quelle: http://welcome.hp.com/gms/de/de/sz6/contact/phone_assist.html

Von "080" steht dort nichts..... würde mich auch stark wundern wenn es nach der Garantiezeit kostenlosen Telefonsupport geben würde.


----------



## EddieG (12. März 2010)

Ja die genau nummer weiß ich doch nicht mehr sowas merke ich mir nicht aber müsste die nummer gewesen sein.
Ich habe diese anschließend auch per mail angeschrieben und mich beschwert. Die Antwort 





> Wir bedauern, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass Ihr Produkt nach der  Garantieprüfung in unserem System nicht mehr länger von der Garantie  abgedeckt ist. Beachten Sie bitte, dass seit dem 01.02.2010 ein  kostenfreier Support via Email und Telefon ausschließlich bei gültiger  Herstellergarantie für Ihr HP Gerät oder das verwendete original Zubehör  möglich ist. Dies bezieht sich auch auf Fragen zu den HP Treibern &  Software.





> würde mich auch stark wundern wenn es nach der Garantiezeit kostenlosen Telefonsupport geben würde.


Sry aber eine Drucker Installation ist eigentlich Idioten sicher. Ich habe genügend Drucker installiert...


----------



## ronaldh (12. März 2010)

Ich habe auch versucht, eine älteren HP-Laserjet, der im Netzwerk freigegeben ist, auf meinem Laptop mit Windows 7 Prof 64 Bit zu installieren. 

Auf der HP-Seite wird mir dafür durchaus ein Treiber (ein so genannter Universaltreiber) nach Auswahl der Betriebssystemversion und des Druckers, angeboten.

Leider funktioniert der wirklich nicht. Wenn man über das Setup des Treibers geht, ruft er irgendwann den Win7-Druckerassistenten auf, der jedoch findet den Treiber dann nicht, und akzeptiert auch keine der Inf-Dateien. Zumindest das Setup des HP-Treibers scheint mit noch nicht besonders ausgereift zu sein. 

Ich hatte bisher wichtigeres zu tun, als mich darum zu kümmern. Aber demnächst will ich den Drucker mal direkt an den Laptop anschließen, vielleicht erkennt er ihn ja dann.


----------



## TimoSchaller (21. März 2010)

das liegt daran das es für windows 7 keine treiber gibt ist ja erst auf den markt gekommen.


----------



## ronaldh (22. März 2010)

TimoSchaller hat gesagt.:


> das liegt daran das es für windows 7 keine treiber gibt ist ja erst auf den markt gekommen.



Es gibt einen Treiber, zumindest schreibt HP das (sonst würde die Betriebssystemauswahl nicht Windows 7 anbieten). Nur funktioniert er nicht richtig. Da HP mit PCL5-Universaltreibern arbeitet, sollte es auch irgendwann mal funktionieren, denn Windows 7 gibt es ja als Beta- und RC schon recht lange, und da es letztlich nur eine Weiterentwicklung von Vista ist (Vista hat die interne Nummer "Windows 6", Windows 7 hat "Windows 6.1"), sollte die Anpassung nicht das große Problem sein.


----------



## TimoSchaller (1. April 2010)

Ja wie schon gesagt manchmal erkennt windows 7 keine treiber bei mir hat es alles nich angenommen


----------

